

Google Website Optimizer shuts down - talbina
https://support.google.com/analytics/bin/answer.py?hl=en&topic=1745146&answer=2661700

======
rorrr
Wow, this is huge. If they just shut it down, lots of websites should be
broken.

~~~
frankacter
They have been providing notification over the last few months. I think I
received my first notice in December 2011 that they would be shutting the
service down.

